# new pioneer princess woodcookstove fs



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

we bought a house on auction and planned to take Bertha with us, but the rooms are too small and there is no way she will fit in there. We paid over $2,500. for her and that was the end of Aug. of this year. She has been burning for 2 months and we love her. She really will hold a fire for 10 hrs. So easy to get her going again in the morning. has a warming oven with her but no water reservoir.

Would like to get $2,500. for her. I'm in southern Ohio


----------

